# Prob with my Acer 5742z-4685



## Marian_1218 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, I got a problem with my sister's computer. She dropped it and two days later it stop loading. It just gives me a loop and I think I have to use the CD that comes in the box, but I think my sister lost it. If there is anyway I could restart it and load it without the CD ill appreciate it if not please suggest a place were I could download or buy the CD. If it is another problem can you notify me. Thank you for your help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Marian1218


You can order the new Cd from microsoft or through the vendor which the laptop was purchaced. You will need the make, model, and information of your computer's proceessor to get the correct version of windows.


Good Luck !


----------

